# North Los Angeles Prime Now



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

Is there anyone working with the North Los Angeles "Prime Now" location? If so, how are your block pick ups after the new update to the app? There is no rhyme or reason to when a block is dropped. I've tried top of the hour, every 15 mins, every half hour. Its nuts, I guess they recruited too many drivers and I'm assuming the drivers that work for Scoobeez are getting priority on the blocks, leaving us to fight for the scraps.


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

Terrible after update, ive heard that only a few flex drivers appear at the warehouse now.

I only see blocks (thats if they even appear) within the hour, last minute always either 4 or 6pm.


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Check in about 30min. The 10pm drop. I still see some blocks. I also see some 4hr weekend blocks around 6pm on fridays


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

10pm drop? That doesn't exist


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

Chargr said:


> 10pm drop? That doesn't exist


It used to. I guess not anymore. Nothing for me tonight


----------



## rjokay (Mar 18, 2016)

Duh. No more 10pm drop for a week now. Nothing dropped today whatsoever, for the record.


----------



## omgitschester (Nov 9, 2016)

8am drop for north la. 11 offers right now.


----------



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

3 more 4:00pm-8:00pm drops today at 5:15 am. They hung around for about 15 mins


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

5am? Lol ain't got time for that.

I still got their Amazon frozen bag, it's going to the trash by the end of the week.


----------



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

Chargr said:


> 5am? Lol ain't got time for that.
> 
> I still got their Amazon frozen bag, it's going to the trash by the end of the week.


Yeah it is a pain in the @ss, I've got about three of those bags too, I use em for my groceries. I hope it picks up for the holidays.


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

Jmasterzero said:


> Yeah it is a pain in the @ss, I've got about three of those bags too, I use em for my groceries. I hope it picks up for the holidays.


It may not, if N.LA was packages only then it would definitely pick up for the holidays.

It was good while it lasted..


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

I might drop my 4 hour block 6-10pm. Stay tuned if anyone is reading


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok can't come back here. I will be dropping my block most likely like 4:30-5pm.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

what areas have you guys delivered here in NlA


----------



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

TruegamerSeymour said:


> what areas have you guys delivered here in NlA


Ive gone to pasadena, monrovia, hollywood, downtown la, burbank, Highland park, and silver lake...no more than 10 miles from the distribution center


----------



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

pasadena and monrovia 
so this means commerce wouldnt cover it then or do all centers do 30 mile radius randomly?


----------



## Jmasterzero (Oct 21, 2016)

TruegamerSeymour said:


> pasadena and monrovia
> so this means commerce wouldnt cover it then or do all centers do 30 mile radius randomly?


Well north la is "prime now" which is 2 hour delivery service.


----------

